# How much sand in arena?



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

We get river sand which is finer and lets the rain soak thru faster! I don't jump a whole lot so how many inches you'll need is beyond my expertise (as if I have any lol).


----------



## JumpersRule (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, I've heard river sand is good for drainage. But since our area is SO dry, I'm going to go with a more angular sand.

What I have read so far online is that 4-5 inches will be good, but some say 2-3 inches. Which one? Please help!


----------



## SwanCreekStables (Aug 3, 2011)

We had a similar situation with our indoor arena - I currently have about 3 inches of sand (masonry grade, washed sand aka torpedo sand) on top of a packed dirt base. The best thing to keep good footing for jumping I've found is harrowing it every week and picking manure out after rides. 

Hope that helps!


----------

